# The Wallet Thread!



## m209 (Nov 2, 2005)

Can you recommend a Maxpedition wallet or pouch to wear on my belt? I am considering the Rat Wallet. I want to be able to remove it easily without unbuckling my belt. I am looking for a small pouch to carry my wallet, 2 sets of keys, knife, pen and sometimes a small cell phone. I live in a hot climate so I often don't wear a jacket and I don't want to pack everthing in my pants pocket.

I already have a fatboy and a backpack. M1 & M2 can't be removed without unbuckling my belt so I probably will not buy them. What about the Rat Wallet? 

Advice and recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Can you recommend a Maxpedition wallet or pouch to wear on my belt?*

I think the reply you got on bladeforums was correct -- the vast majority of Max's products go on and off with malice clips or through a sewn belt loops, and both of those are a pain. But, looking just at the pictures on the Max site, it looks like the Rat has a velcro'ed belt loop, and if it does, you'll be able to take the wallet on and off the belt easily. Your best bet is to send an email to Max to confirm.

My only comment on the Rat is that I personally find fastex buckles a pain to use -- you'll be fumbling with the buckle each time you extract or put away whatever is in that front pocket. But, that may not bother you.

I handled a Rat and a Pug once a while back, and though I don't remember the details, I do remember that they are both very well-built, like all Max products. 

Joe


----------



## Malpaso (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Can you recommend a Maxpedition wallet or pouch to wear on my belt?*

Have you looked at the Spec Ops "The Wallet" and "The Wallet Jr."? www.lapolicegear.com has them.


----------



## m209 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Can you recommend a Maxpedition wallet or pouch to wear on my belt?*

Thanks Malpaso but I'm looking to put my leather wallet, keys, cellphone and small pen in it so I'll need an expandable wallet.


----------



## Mike Painter (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Can you recommend a Maxpedition wallet or pouch to wear on my belt?*

I have a no name item I picked up at a Lowes or Homebase for about $10.00. It held my VX-5R radio nicely but is a bit small for my vx-7r.
They had several other models that held a variety of items.
I bought it because it has a good metal clip which will slip onto a belt and both a vertical and horizontal slot. Both will take at least a 2 inch belt and the one that would hold it vertically will take three or more inches.
Quality seems good and a local cop has been using one for quite a while.


----------



## m209 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Can you recommend a Maxpedition wallet or pouch to wear on my belt?*

Is the Rat Wallet easy to take off and put on? Is it difficult to sit down when you have it attached to your belt?


----------



## ghostrider1 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Can you recommend a Maxpedition wallet or pouch to wear on my belt?*

You can use an M2 if you use the old alice type clips. Works for me.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Can you recommend a Maxpedition wallet or pouch to wear on my belt?*



ghostrider1 said:


> You can use an M2 if you use the old alice type clips. Works for me.



Do they still sell those clips? Thanks.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Can you recommend a Maxpedition wallet or pouch to wear on my belt?*



GadgetTravel said:


> Do they still sell those clips? Thanks.



Ummm....yeah...
Any decent army surplus place should have ammo cans full of them...


JM-99


----------



## m209 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Can you recommend a Maxpedition wallet or pouch to wear on my belt?*

Are old alice type clips easy to attach and remove quickly? If you use the old alice type clips with the M2 then you will be wearing the M2 sideways. 

Are there pics of old alice type clips on the internet? Please post urls of pics. Can you buy the old alice clips on the internet?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Can you recommend a Maxpedition wallet or pouch to wear on my belt?*



m209 said:


> Are old alice type clips easy to attach and remove quickly?



Nope...they're faster than malice clips though...but not quick by any means...



> If you use the old alice type clips with the M2 then you will be wearing the M2 sideways.



True...I never said it was a viable option -- just that they are plentiful and readily available. 



> Are there pics of old alice type clips on the internet? Please post urls of pics. Can you buy the old alice clips on the internet?



Ok, I will google it myself and post links later...(done)
http://images.google.com/images?q=alice+clips&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images
http://www.copquest.com/26-3070.jpg

$3.50 for 4 clips...
http://www.copquest.com/26-3000.htm

Another source.....50 cents each...
http://www.imsplus.com/ims1f.html

They're available all over the internet...just google "alice clips surplus" (no quotes)...I have no affiliation with any of the links posted here.

JM-99


----------



## m209 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Can you recommend a Maxpedition wallet or pouch to wear on my belt?*

Thank you for all the answers Jumpmaster. I really appreciate it.


----------



## StanTeate (Jan 16, 2006)

*Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Has anyone in the forum tried or heard about the all-ett? Hoping someone here has an opinion.

http://www.all-ett.com/

Stanteate


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

I just ordered the cardcase for $7.05 shipped! If I like it I'll get the bigger one. My wallet is way too fat and it's not because it's full of money! 

Thanks for the link


----------



## Bradlee (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Hey StanTeate,

I picked up a billfold last month after it was mentioned in a post here on CPF. The one thing I wasn't aware of when I bought it was that "spinaker" nylon is more plastic-like than material like (think tarp). This does mean that it is a little noisy when you're rustling through it (again, something like moving a tarp).

This may or may not put you off the wallet. Despite this downfall, I really love the way it organizes my cards, it's deep secondary pocket, and it's super-thin profile. I really notice the difference when wearing a suit; it really just dissapears into my back pocket, quite unlike a regular wallet.

Here is a picture of what it looks like "in person" (a bit crinkled after carrying it, but I think the material is very strong):






Hope this helps,


----------



## xtalman (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

I have one as well. They really are super thin. My all-ett is thinner with all my cards than my leather wallet was empty. They feel cheap, though, and mine has developed a little hole in it near the spine after about a month's worth of use. It's made of a material where the hole shouldn't get any bigger. We'll see.

I definitely do not think it is going to last as long as a leather wallet, but for me, the super-thin size factor is worth buying one every year or two, as long as the price is right.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Anyone have the Maxpedition RAT wallet?*

Don't know what happened to my other post on this, oh well....

Was wondering if I could get a G2 in the main compartment. If not then how 'bout a E2e/L4? Looking for something to hold my cell, gerber tool, light and keys. Any input?


----------



## Minjin (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

I like the idea but it sounds like the material needs some work. I wonder if it could be copied in kevlar.

Mark


----------



## ACMarina (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

I carry the Countycomm wallet with about a dozen cards and the ti escape tool and it's really super thin..


----------



## jtice (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Is the extra length of these bothering anyone?

I am thinking of getting one also,
I like the deeper pocket for papers, bills etc.
Is their site the cheapest place to get them?

~John


----------



## Bradlee (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*



jtice said:


> Is the extra length of these bothering anyone?
> ~John


 
I haven't been bothered by this, but it does take up an ENTIRE pocket. Perhaps others feel differently.


----------



## rycen (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

I have the jr for front pocket carry and I love it.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

The very best and thinnest wallets are made with duct tape.


----------



## colubrid (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

It does not say anywhere that the ALL-ETT® Billfold will fit in everyones back pocket(?) I weigh 170lbs @ 5' 7 so my back pockets are small.

Arree there any other wallet suggestion for wallets that can handle around 10+ credit cards?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

I have the SpecOps Wallet JR and LOVE it. It carries everything, is super tough and not that thick at all. Besides, whenever I'm wearing pants with cargo pockets, it alway goes in the right side. No biggie. And it can also be worn around the neck if need be.


----------



## nemul (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

i would get a all-ett, but it needs a clear window for your drivers license..


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*



nemul said:


> i would get a all-ett, but it needs a clear window for your drivers license..


Yes, they should make that an option at least.


----------



## colubrid (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*



KDOG3 said:


> I have the SpecOps Wallet JR and LOVE it. It carries everything, is super tough and not that thick at all. Besides, whenever I'm wearing pants with cargo pockets, it alway goes in the right side. No biggie. And it can also be worn around the neck if need be.


 

Where do I find the specOps wallet at?


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Note that the spec-ops wallet is absolutely not thin for its capacity, if that's what you were looking for. Cool wallet otherwise.


----------



## soupman67 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Yes I have one and I love it! Its much more comfotable that the old fatty leather one especially when driving. It hols alot just like the site says. The only thing after pulling it out its a little noisey it kind of makes a odd crinkly sound. I have had it for 2 months now and its holding up great.


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Here's another super thin wallet: http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi-bin/backpackinglight/litefold_xp_ultralight_wallet.html


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*



colubrid said:


> Where do I find the specOps wallet at?




I got mine from lapolicegear.com, I've also ordered from 1sks.com with no problem....

Remember there are 2 sizes, the Wallet JR is the normal sized version, and the full sized one is more checkbook sized........


----------



## nemul (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

DuctTape Wallet Howto


----------



## jbfla (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

I'm not very fond of the material the all-ett is made of.

And I've used the Spec-Ops Jr. wallet for several months. It's OK but the flap just adds to the thickness.

Leather is what I like, but compromised with a fabric one.

The Eagle Creek Slim Wallet is just want I wanted:
...slim :laughing: 
...side opening
...clear window for ID/license
...one space for bills/not divided
...3 slide-in pockets for cc's
...inexpensive, compared to some I've had

There're available several places. I bought mine here:
http://www.climbinggear.com/products/listing/item3287.asp

jb

.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

The Eagle Slim you referenced is what I initially went with. It would be perfect if the wallet were just a bit wider ... I find it difficult to get bills into and out of the wallet. So I picked up the Eagle Slim tri-fold, which of course folds out to a bigger billfold section, but when folded is thicker but narrower. Not a horrible choice since I carry my wallet in my front pocket, but sometimes it irks me. If that bi-fold Eagle slim were just half an inch wider, I'd be happy with it.

I just ordered the bi-fold/tri-fold that Mark posted about, at Backpackinglight. I figure if it's thin and lets me choose between whether I want to be irritated by thickness or width, that might be the best compromise.

Joe


----------



## StanTeate (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

I purchased the all-ett, the all-ett travler, the all-ett jr, checkbook, and card holder. Check book is ok with pockets on both sides, but I'd like to have a few pockets for CC and such. I am using the Jr. version now. I does crinkle when I open it up and does hold enough cards to get by. I carry a spare auto CC sized key and a huge card key entry card for work. It is truly as thin as they say. Now to see how long they last.


----------



## StanTeate (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

I tried putting the work entry access card nearest the outside pocket, first card in the slot. When I hold the wallet up to the access pannel flat, it does not open the door, however when I hold the wallet half open with one side of the wallet parallel to the ground and the other side perpendicular to the ground but parallel to the card entry access pannel, it reads the card ok. It would be nice to have an pocket on the outside of the wallet that would accept either an access card or ID card, that isn't cheezy plastic see thru but does hold the cards securely. 
Since the larger all-ett does have a pocket for bills, I tried the access card behind the pocket for the bills, making it somewhat secure and even closer to the outside of the wallet, but the card reader did not read the card and open the door. Weird. Even if these wallets do not last 1.5 years, I really like them. I'd like it even more if it had an outside pocket for ID that was not plastic. All of these are super thin because the CC's and such stack on eachother, no material between each card, and the cards are secure, they don't fall out. It holds a lot of cards. I'm hard pressed to find a better one.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*



nemul said:


> DuctTape Wallet Howto



Thats really neat.. im going to make one when i get home.. ( I need to find a CM ruler.


----------



## xtalman (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

The length of the wallet is only slightly larger than the longest edge of my leather one, but a LOT thinner. It still fits into my back pocket easily, and I'm an average sized guy.

I've got a keycard too, but mine works perfectly when the wallet is completely folded. I just pull it out, hold it up to the reader, and it unlocks the door. It wouldn't do that with my leather wallet.


----------



## nemul (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*



coldsolderjoint said:


> Thats really neat.. im going to make one when i get home.. ( I need to find a CM ruler.



post a pic when your done..


----------



## AlexSchira (Jan 21, 2006)

*Wallet is slowly passing away, looking for a replacement*

I've had an old tri-fold leather wallet, no brand name, that I found (empty) on a bench years ago. I've never been much for wasting a free find, so I started using it for myself. 
...And it's starting to show. The cloth liner is falling out, every stitch is already loose or gone entirely, everytime I slide a card into it the card comes out somewhere else, and it just seems to have gotten thicker with age. 
All I carry in it is paper cash, a few ID cards and a credit card, and a metra pass. Do I even need a full size wallet? I've heard of people just using a business card holder, but will one of those hold a full sized plastic card? just need something that will last a good while, is very small in a pocket, and at the very stretch of imagination, maybe the room for a SD card for my camera. As in a Listerine strip sized little chip in a sleeve. 
So, should I go with a card holder or go for something more high-tech? I'm really trying to avoid a regular wallet, because of a job switch I'm going from decade-old jeans and cotton shirts to all out yuppie slacks and jacket. Which is also the reason to look into a wallet younger than Lindsey Lohan.


----------



## StanTeate (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Wallet is slowly passing away, looking for a replacement*

Check out this thread:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104623
Its in the same forum just a little bit lower down. Maybe get some useful insight.


----------



## Bogie (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Wallet is slowly passing away, looking for a replacement*

www.specopsbrand.com

Check under ORGANIZERS & T.H.E wallet Jr.

I have the jr 7 the regular both are top notch


----------



## RA40 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Wallet is slowly passing away, looking for a replacement*

I've been enjoying a stingray skinned wallet. So far, I've had it 8 years and it has aged maybe 8% of when it was new. Some friends have had theirs in excess of 15 years. Last month, I came across a guy while in the check-out line at a market, he showed me his wallet brought back after Vietnam when he was in Thailand (early 70's I guess) his was a bit worn but still quite useable. The ray skin looked new otherwise. 

http://www.stingrayproducts.com/index.cfm?Action=ShowProducts&ProductCategoryID=3


----------



## KDOG3 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Wallet is slowly passing away, looking for a replacement*

Spec Ops Wallet Jr. 'nuff said.


----------



## SolarFlare (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Wallet is slowly passing away, looking for a replacement*

I'd go for the wallet Jr too they're very well thought out, but far from "very small in the pocket" and a must do is colour in that spec-ops label with a black marker ASAP or better still cut it out :sick2: . To keep things small I'd go for a folding key fob you can keep your keys nice and tidy and there's generally space for a couple of cards and paper money, usually a zippered compartment for coins/flash cards etc. Something like this


----------



## ACMarina (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Wallet is slowly passing away, looking for a replacement*

I use the Countycomm wallet, it's held up really nicely thus far. Don't carry much cash, but when I do if I double fold it I find that it disappears most completely..


----------



## Sigman (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Wallet is slowly passing away, looking for a replacement*

There's a couple links in this thread, but I'm closing it to continue here in one that was started in December.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Im still er... *working* on the duct tape wallet.. Maybe at work this weekend.. I am doing a double on saturday... 


I ordered a jr wallet and card case, with shipping, it came out to $20 even.. Ill give it a try..


----------



## felder (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Based on the responses in this thread, I ordered the junior. The wallet is as advertised. It's super thin and it's very easy to access both the top card and the bottom card in each card pocket.

As others have said, it makes a crinkling noise not unlike a plastic bag when opened. It also has a sort of cheap feel to it, but I think that may be due to its very light weight.

The only thing that remains to be seen is if the wallet will survive EDC. If it does, I'd say it's a pretty good buy for those that want the most compact wallet available.


----------



## jtice (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Would be very interested to hear back from you later Felder,
after it has seen some use, and see if it holds up.

~John


----------



## felder (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*



jtice said:


> Would be very interested to hear back from you later Felder,
> after it has seen some use, and see if it holds up.
> 
> ~John



I'll try to remember to report back. So far the wallet is holding up.


----------



## mut (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Well after seeing this post I went ahead and got one.
It is less than half as thick as my old wallet and far less in cost as my other wallet. Which I hardly ever carried because of the bulk. I have had it about a week now and it seems to be doing rather well. I have carried it more than I have ever carried one before.

Will post back after a couple of more weeks with more if anyone is interested.

mut


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 21, 2006)

***NEW** SpecOps Neck ID wallet....*

They have a new neck wallet out, I guess to counter Maxpeditions' stuff. Go Spec-Ops.

www.specopsbrand.com


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: **NEW** SpecOps Neck ID wallet....*

Looks like it would fit perfect in a BDU pocket....


----------



## felder (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

It's been a while and the wallet is holding up great, so I'd say it's pretty durable.


----------



## rifle59 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

I like my Deep Pocket wallet from Sharper Image. It is leather and has a nice clip/strap arrangement for the dollar bills.


----------



## scott (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*



Kryosphinx said:


> The very best and thinnest wallets are made with duct tape.



I carried a duct tape wallet for a while. It worked very well. I now carry a tyvek wallet. I used a tyvek envelope (free) from the Post Office and a little bit a Goop. It's been about eight months now and it's still holding strong. It ain't pretty. It never was, though.

Scott


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Probably not Goop, the hand cleaner?? Can you provide some pictures of said wallet??


----------



## scott (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

No, not Goop the hand cleaner. Sportsmans Goop, or Plumbers Goop, or Marine Goop or... 

Goop makes lots of specialty goops, but I suspect it's all pretty much the same stuff. You can get it at Lowes, Home Depot or Wamart. I also think that Super Glue will work. 

I can't take a pic (no digital camera) unless I do a scan, but a scan wouldn't look like much except a small blue and white rectangle cut from a postal envelope. The wallet was increadibly easy to make. I never carry anything larger than credit cards so I designed the wallet to be just that big. 

Scott


----------



## HighLight (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*



nemul said:


> DuctTape Wallet Howto



:lolsign: I love it! This is going on my to-do list for sure.


----------



## kitelights (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

I haven't carried a wallet in over 20 years because I couldn't stand the bulk. I ordered a Junior as a result of this thread and absolutely love it. I ordered by phone because I had some questions and got to speak with one of the owners for a bit.

The products are of particular interest to me because they are made from sailcloth (also used in kiting) and I just admire the success story of this innovative family. From my own experience in the realm of kite making, the quality of the products is excellent. A great deal of thought has gone into the design of these wallets and they are truly functional and practical. To those that have made comments of what other features they should have; no disrespect, but if they were changed, they wouldn't have the simplist features that make them so useful.

For the comments about noise (crinkling) from the material - that will go away after the wallet has been used for awhile and the crisp finish wears off. 

According to the owner, they won't last 10-15 years like a leather wallet. Average is about 3 years. Rough conditions, completely filled, etc. (construction workers and the like) can wear one out in a year. She knows plenty of others still using them after 5 years. The guarantee can't be beat: 30 day unconditional. If you try one and decide that it's not for you, send it back for a refund. Then there's also a one year structional integrity warranty. If it doesn't hold up for the year, send it back for a replacement.

For those of you that require the feel of leather and tons of organizational pockets, they probably aren't for you. For those that are tired of bulk or don't carry a wallet because of bulk, here's the answer. I can't recommend them enough.


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Thanks to this thread I purchased the all-ett wallet and checkbook cover to replace my Eagle Creek and nothing. They are so cool, I don't even mind the crinkling.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

The crinkling in mine has gone away. I can't beleave I lived without this before. I bought the junior and the card case, but I carry the junior daily. Sometimes, I forget its in my pants, and have to do a double check before turning on the washer. 

I actually redesigned the amount of stuff I carry, and it works out just fine. 

When this one wears out, I'm going back to their website and will order two more.


----------



## DrizzitT (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

Yup, I got a Junior because of this thread and geeeeez, even though I only carry a few cards, this wallet has made a HUGE difference. 

I used to like the leather feel, but the smooth feel of this material is quite amazing. I don't expect it to last too long, but hey, it's thin, and it's cool 

Crinkling has decreased quite a bit since I first got it. I rarely hear it now. You guys should try it out sometime! If worse comes to worse, you pay return shipping.


----------



## soupman67 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

after 6 months mine is holding up fine....


----------



## jtice (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Has anyone tried one of these super thin wallets?*

hmm, My main concern was how well these would hold-up.

I may just have to grab one now then.
Mine keeps putting half my butt into a slumber.

~John


----------



## SJACKAL (May 11, 2006)

I am sick of the wallets I get from the departmental stores.

What wallets are you all gear freaks using?

The coolest I saw recently was the Mission Wallet at the pen thread, but it seems unsuitable for my needs coz I need to carry quite a number of cards. But I like the way you could put a folder and a space pen to it.

Please show your wallets, empty or not!


----------



## Jumpmaster (May 11, 2006)

I have the Spec-Ops wallet (T.H.E. Wallet and T.H.E. Wallet Jr.)...they are made really well and have lots of pockets for cards.

JM-99


----------



## Manzerick (May 11, 2006)

I'm a wallet guy and have had everything you can imagine.. all were form dept. stores and BAD. Even the 40-80 dollar ones were really crap.

The one I have now is my best for durability and looks. It's Coach Waterbuffalo skin Wallet. I think it was $118 but well worth it. It's the Surefire of wallets IMHO....


----------



## robk (May 11, 2006)

Take a look at Tumi (google Tumi) wallets. I've been using them for years, excellent quality, nice leather, hold up pretty well. Not too steep on the prices - a decent wallet will run you $50 - 75.
Rob


----------



## tattoou2 (May 11, 2006)

I use a Rayskin wallet purchased at a knife show some years ago. It has been in use everyday and still looks new. I think I paid about $50 for it about five years ago.


----------



## Lee1959 (May 11, 2006)

I use nylon velcroed wallets from either Brigade or Campmor, even if they fall out you do not lose anything. Plus leathers and other "skins" get too hot while sitting on them, at least for me.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 11, 2006)

I've been making my own wallets for decades. My fav wallet is shaped sort of like a 'biker' wallet, but a little smaller and much more low key. Instead of leather it's made of black rip-stop nylon. Instead of a chromed chain it has a short length of 3/8" black nylon webbing with a loop at the end that my belt goes through. It has two pockets -- one for small bills and the other for large bills and ID. Each one lasts about 5-6 years before I have to make another.


----------



## greenlight (May 11, 2006)

I like the wallets you get at the discount stores. Remove the leather card holder with 2 plastic windows and that is all you need to carry around some cash and your dl/cc/insurance. Ditch the outer wallet part, of course.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 11, 2006)

Another vote for the Spec Ops THE wallet Jr. Holds everything without being terribly big.


----------



## RA40 (May 11, 2006)

I bought a ray skin tri-fold wallet back in '95 or so and it is doing great. For non-flashy times, I carry a Kenneth Cole tri-fold. Only thing is depending where you travel, some of the currency may be a tight fit. So it's one aspect to be aware. 







With leather, calf skin...these types usually last me a couple years before the stitching comes apart or it looks nasty. Pop's has a ray skin bi-fold that is absolutley stuffed that it is overflowing. Any otehr wallet would have died in a year or so but his is going on 7 years. 

http://www.adamunlimited.com/wallets.html
Adam's treated us well over the years and he does custom work.


----------



## ACMarina (May 11, 2006)

I've been rolling Countycomm's LA Wallet for a while now and haven't had any problems at all..


----------



## Kryosphinx (May 11, 2006)

Here's my duct tape small wallet, among other things.


----------



## Sigman (May 11, 2006)

Conducting a "simple search" without going into the archives, I just merged about 5 "Wallet Threads" together.

Therefore you'll see a variety of "wallet options" as well as different post titles throughout this thread.

Carry on...


----------



## SJACKAL (May 12, 2006)

Thanx for merging the threads.


----------



## Nanook (May 13, 2006)

RA40 said:


> http://www.adamunlimited.com/wallets.html
> Adam's treated us well over the years and he does custom work.


+1 on the Adam Unlimited stingray skin wallet. I have the basic billfold and it has 11 card slots, a divided currency section and a flip-up ID window. I've had it stuffed for at least three years, and nary a stray thread; it still looks new and I get comments on it all the time.

Not only am I happy with the wallet, Adam's a great guy. I live nearby, and he was happy to sell me the wallet in person at a local coffee shop to save shipping. Mind you, this was years ago, and he was busy then; I just lucked out on timing between his trips to Thailand, or wherever he does business.


----------



## SJACKAL (May 13, 2006)

I read about peeps who used their wallets more than 10 years, I am amazed. I change a wallet once every 1 to 2 years. Not because they can't be used anymore but rather I felt it makes me look dirty and haggard when my wallet gets old and worn and outta shape. Some also starts to smell 'strange' with a mixture of sweat, smelly wet leather, added with the faint whiff of old money notes and coins... I just have to change it.

I am hoping the stingray ones will hold up better in this aspect.


----------



## SJACKAL (May 18, 2006)

Anyone knows how is the quality for bladeart.com 's mission wallet on ray skin and what about Adam Unlimited 's rayskin wallets? 

http://www.bladeart.com/mission-tac/mission_wallet/mission_wallet.htm
http://www.adamunlimited.com/wallets.html

Cool thing today is that I found a brand new unused stingray skin wallet at home today. The exterior looks wonderful with the ray skin but the interior looks like suede instead of leather, I am not sure if it will last in the long run. My current wallet certaintly looks to be of higher quality.

Would any owners of such wallets advise further?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been trying to use my Mini-card Case All-ett as a wallet for a few months now and it's not working out that well. It's too small to carry all the things I need, which is 10 cards, ID, picture and mool. So I just ordered the All-Ett Jr. to check out how it might work better.

In the mean time, I just got a couple of new high tech wallets in the mail and I must say I am ipressed with the JIMI. I ordered two JIMI's and a Bungee wallet. 

I think the Bungee is going to be too big and basically just a hole to carry stuff but with a bungee retracting cap to secure those items. Sorta neat and they do have a smaller one that is similar in size to the JIMI. I bought it here: Bungee Wallet

The JIMI on the other hand seems like a very well thought out design if it could only hold more than 3 or 4 bills. Here' a really nice flash demo of how it works: *JIMI Wallet flash demo*

I got the teal colored one from RevDesigns colors and the black one too. You can see your ID right through the teal one and my wife's picture on the other side. It doesn't look like it would be the best if you carry the wallet in your back pocket also since plastic doesn't breathe. I carry in the front and it seems like a perfect size. 

I'll post again after a few weeks.


----------



## kitelights (Jul 8, 2006)

I love my Jr, and you're just on the edge of what will fit. 6 cards per pocket is about max, unless one two aren't full thickness. I tried the card case format (but not the All-ett) and had the same difficulty. Even w/o the bills, it was a PITA to get cards in and out. The Jr works very well and you have 4 cards instantly accessible (top and bottom x 2 stacks).


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jul 16, 2006)

kitelights said:


> I love my Jr, and you're just on the edge of what will fit. 6 cards per pocket is about max, unless one two aren't full thickness. I tried the card case format (but not the All-ett) and had the same difficulty. Even w/o the bills, it was a PITA to get cards in and out. The Jr works very well and you have 4 cards instantly accessible (top and bottom x 2 stacks).


I did exactly the same. Now I have the Jr. All-ett and it is fantastic! I have a wallet once again  I've got 8 credit cards, license, BlueCross card, 6 business cards and a bunch of USD bills. 

Though the JIMi wallet looked kewl and was clear so ID and picture of sweetie was easy to see, the Jr. is the ticket due to capacity. :twothumbs


----------



## Manzerick (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey Folks,

Does the Adam unlimited wallet come with Stingray skin on the inside too?




SJACKAL said:


> Anyone knows how is the quality for bladeart.com 's mission wallet on ray skin and what about Adam Unlimited 's rayskin wallets?
> 
> http://www.bladeart.com/mission-tac/mission_wallet/mission_wallet.htm
> http://www.adamunlimited.com/wallets.html
> ...


----------



## Nanook (Jul 19, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> Does the Adam unlimited wallet come with Stingray skin on the inside too?


No, it's quality leather on the inside. Stingray skin on the inside would make it too thick, imo.


----------



## shizuku (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm using a standard leather wallet (billfold), but when i keep it in my front pocket it is to bulky and so not flexible that it isn't comfortable. Before i kept it in my back pocket, but my credit cards and ATM cards cracked to often, so they got unusable.
I saw the All-ett jr. wallet and the THE wallet jr of Specopsbrand. As the first is truly minimalistic, the latter has my first choice because of some features the all-ett doesn't have. 
But i can't find anywhere the thickness of the specopbrand wallet. Can somebody tell my how thick it is compared to the All-ett?

thanks,

shizuku


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 22, 2006)

The All-ett is the hands down winner for thinness. Empty, it might be 1 cm in thickness. With credit cards in both, it will probably still be thinner full than the other one is empty. The only down side to the All-ett is it only lasts about 2 years. On the other hand, if you get tired of the color, they are cheap to replace. Get 2, which is about the cost of a leather wallet.


----------



## BladeZealot (Jul 22, 2006)

I got a Spec-Ops Brand T.H.E. Checkbook Wallet a year ago and wonder why I never got one sooner!!. One of the best wallets I've ever had.


----------



## shizuku (Jul 22, 2006)

StanTeate said:


> The All-ett is the hands down winner for thinness. Empty, it might be 1 cm in thickness. With credit cards in both, it will probably still be thinner full than the other one is empty. The only down side to the All-ett is it only lasts about 2 years. On the other hand, if you get tired of the color, they are cheap to replace. Get 2, which is about the cost of a leather wallet.


 
I guess you mean 1 mm instead of 1 cm :huh: .
What about the specops owners...? What the thickness when empty?

shizuku


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jul 22, 2006)

shizuku said:


> I guess you mean 1 mm instead of 1 cm :huh: .
> 
> *What about the specops owners...? What the thickness when empty?*
> 
> shizuku


Welcome to CPF shizuku! hope you stay a while. I'm not sure of the thickness of the specops but the Jr. All-ett is about 1mm when empty. 

I've had mine for a week now and am very happy to have a usefull wallet again. My leather wallet was so thick I was embaressed to keep it in my pocket but now you can't even see it!!


----------



## shizuku (Jul 23, 2006)

I studied several pictures of several wallets and i just might make my own wallet, meeting my own wishes. I've got several fabrics lying around from former outdoor projects. It would be a big challenge to see if i can sew that small...

shizuku


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jul 23, 2006)

Go for it! Make the best yet and well test it here


----------



## CroMAGnet (Aug 23, 2006)

After a short period of light use, (no pun intended) my All-ette is frayed at the inside seams. It's embaressing but I think it just needs a trim. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## ksbman (Aug 23, 2006)

I've had a Coach wallet for the past several years. It's held up very well.

I just bought a Mulholland Brothers wallet. Haven't received it yet.

What I'd really like is one of these. Maybe someday.


----------



## tm3 (Aug 29, 2006)

my coach wallet was expensive, and lasted less than 5 years. i replaced it with a no-name leather one that is just now starting to come apart after about 10 years.

that alligator wallet is beautiful! but i think i'd rather have the mulholland with 4 $100 bills in it!


----------



## tm3 (Oct 24, 2006)

OK after investigating just about all of these options i decided to try the all ett. i got the larger model.

it has a lot of potential. i like the multiple pockets, and how it spreads things out (the biggest key to it being thinner when loaded, imo). the key is in seeing how it operates. if stuff starts falling out or is too hard to access it will be a no go.

while i was loading it, i tried to thin out what i carry. man, i'm envious of you guys who can get by with just a couple of cards and bills! i've got to carry 3 ID's, driver's license, several insurance cards, a few business cards, etc. the only thing i felt like i could eliminate was my ATM card. now i'll be at the cash machine and not have it! oh well.


----------



## RA40 (Oct 24, 2006)

The link to John Woodward...I recall visiting his shop when it was located in La Jolla some years back...the reason for the visit was to inquire about having some boots made up. The pictures and samples I saw were stunningly fine workmanship. 

For durability, my ray skin wallet has been with me for ~10 years and shows minimal signs of wear. A few knifemaking buddies have had their wallets for 20 years. The old school ones IMO are better made then the newer ones. Not all but there are a few dealers who get some nice ones. The usual stuff in mine has it at 3/4" thick.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm planning on buying a Spec Ops Jr. Where is the best place to buy one? I notice that Lapolicegear has them for $29, do they have a cpf special (10% off) or anything like that? 


Thanks


----------



## Coop (Nov 17, 2006)

I ordered a spec ops t.h.e. wallet a few days ago from lighthound. They have the Jr model too, but I think pricing is about the same as lapolicegear.

I went with the full size model as I have quite a few cards, and dutch driverslicences are almost as big as a passport, so probably won't fit the Jr model.


----------

